# Injured my back.



## fimbulvetr (May 31, 2019)

So, I have been living in my van for a while, was living and working in Portland and developed a back injure from being on my feet and repeatative motion(I can no longer deny that I am over 30). I made a stupid decision to house up at a friends house across the country to try to recover. So I drove first to colorado, where I spent a few days and then to Pennsylvania, where my friend lives. That situation went south quickly, but my back is still in pretty serious pain and I can't do most types of work I've relied on in the past and I am having a hard time getting into anything different. I don't really know what else to do at this point and could really use some advice. I can't stand for more than about 10 minutes at a time, certainly can't do any heavy lifting, bending, etc. I am pretty good with computers, but I am not finding any work with them and I've been spending hours applying to things. Has anybody else here been through this sort of thing? What do you do when you can't rely on the strength of your body? I need help.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 31, 2019)

Have you considered selling drugs?


----------



## fimbulvetr (May 31, 2019)

ibuzzard said:


> Have you considered selling drugs?



Yeah, but I rule it out based on my tolerance to risk, which isn't high, my lack of a social network wherein exists demand for anything that would be profitable and the fact that I don't know anybody from which I could acquire product at scale. I'm not a particularly out going person, which is partially why I'm drawn to programming work.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 31, 2019)

fimbulvetr said:


> Yeah, but I rule it out based on my tolerance to risk, which isn't high, my lack of a social network wherein exists demand for anything that would be profitable and the fact that I don't know anybody from which I could acquire product at scale. I'm not a particularly out going person, which is partially why I'm drawn to programming work.



I’m joking . . .


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 31, 2019)

I'm sorry man, I can offer no experience or even help, but I do sympathize for you bro. That's a shitty situation and I do wish you the best and hope you can recover and at least get to a good walking condition. Keep shooting those e resumes with computer and tech stuff, eventually someone will bite man.


----------



## Jackthereaper (May 31, 2019)

Is it joint, muscle, or fascia pain you are experiencing? You obviously know your own body, but ive found as i age i need to stretch more. Yin yoga has really helped. Plenty of youtuve videos about the poses, super low stress stretches for 3-10 minutes per. Otherwise have you considered having your back looked at by a professional? Medicade can be easy to get in some statws.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jun 1, 2019)

Jackthereaper said:


> Is it joint, muscle, or fascia pain you are experiencing? You obviously know your own body, but ive found as i age i need to stretch more. Yin yoga has really helped. Plenty of youtuve videos about the poses, super low stress stretches for 3-10 minutes per. Otherwise have you considered having your back looked at by a professional? Medicade can be easy to get in some statws.



I'm on medicaid now, but they want me to go to physical therapy for a few weeks before trying anything else and I went once and was immobile for a few days afterward, so it's kind of a bunch of bullshit. I've found some stretches to be helpful, as well as rolling my back on tennis balls, but it's a complicated pain unlike what I've experienced with my back just going out when I was younger. This starts in my feet and I was told its probably plantars fasiatis in my feet, and then it starts hurting in my knees and then it gets to my lower back right on the spine. I think it is a combination of joint and muscle pains at this point stemming ultimately from some pretty bad inflammation both in my feet and back. There is one more piece of the puzzle, when I got to Pennsylvania, I went up to Vermont for a bit and got bit by a tick while mushroom hunting. So they put me on antibiotics and the die-off(herxheimer reaction), cause the inflammation in my back to get intensely worse. I was laid up in bed for a few weeks. Now I can stand for about 10 minutes before my back starts hurting. This has been going on so long that I am wondering if it will ever get better. I am thinking about going to the ER to try to get an x-ray or mri or something like that, but I am afraid of coming out with a ton of hospital bills I can't pay, which has happened with Medicaid before, luckily the hospital was willing to work with me that time, but it's a big fear for me.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jun 1, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> I'm sorry man, I can offer no experience or even help, but I do sympathize for you bro. That's a shitty situation and I do wish you the best and hope you can recover and at least get to a good walking condition. Keep shooting those e resumes with computer and tech stuff, eventually someone will bite man.



Thanks, I hope so too. I gotta get back to work ASAP.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jun 1, 2019)

ibuzzard said:


> I’m joking . . .



I kind of figured. My response was a little tounge in cheek as well, but I'm not always great at internet sarcasm. lol. Joking aside, it did cross my mind, but it's not for me.


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm in a similar boat! Found a 33 dollar flight to denver but then I threw out my back for the first time! Currently staying at a workaway, I think you may have to pay to make an account? Wound up here through a friend someone from brazil is coming to take this room on the 6th but she said I can come back on the 20th. 

I applied to a writing job with this. Apparently im a shit writer and didnt get hired but there are other jobs you can work like customer service and basic computer skill things.
https://remote.co/remote-jobs/writing/
rev.com
I did the transcribing training which was incredibly easy, made 5 dollars in like an hour which is horrible but it's something. Once you get through the training though every one is competing for the high quality audio jobs they put up. It's like impossible to understand the audio in most of the jobs you wind up with. 

I'm sorry that you're going through it, I hope it get's easier for you.


----------

